# Problem viewing tech support replies on Yahoo.ca



## jwb (Jan 29, 2007)

Your tech support feature is great, but Yahoo.ca Mail tends to cut off the bottom of some tech support replies I get. I have encountered this tendency with Yahoo.ca Mail in a few messages from other sources that appear in a sort of panel. Then again, I've received similar messages from yet other sources that don't exhibit this problem. Short messages are not affected, only longer ones, that is, ones long enough to run off the bottom of the screen. Somehow the message won't scroll. I suspect this is a Yahoo bug but I'm no expert.

I have changed my MacOSX account to the email address with my ISP where I have never encountered such a problem.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 29, 2007)

It is a Yahoo thing. Yahoo tends to add spaces and truncate lines for no apparent reason. I'm not sure if you can, but see if you can locate where to email them to complain.


----------

